# Windows XP Software Deinstallieren



## Maffy (13. Dezember 2004)

Ich habe vor kurzem eine ältere Version des Easy CD Creator jetzt kommt jedes mal beim Starten von XP die Meldung:

Es ist ein CD-Aufzeichnungstreiber installiert, der möglicherweise Stabilitätsprobleme verursacht. Dies können z. B. Probleme beim Herunterfahren oder beim Verwenden eines CD/DVD-Laufwerkes sein. Dieser Treiber wird deaktiviert.

Das Problem ist, das sich dieser CD-Aufzeichnungstreiber über 
Einstellungen / Systemsteuerung / Software nicht deinstallieren lässt. 

Auch das löschen von Easy CD Creator mit dem Deinstallationsprogramm brachte keinen Erfolg.


----------



## JoHier (4. Februar 2005)

Versuche doch einfach mal mit "Start->ausführen->'msconfig' " eventuell von Easy-CD gestartete Dienste zu deaktivieren. Möglicherweise funktioniert dann auch die Deinstallation - oder die Deinstallation mal im abgesichertn Modus probieren

MfG JoHier.


----------

